

Media Cyborg: How Mediagazer Editor Patricia Sauthoff Gets Her News - jrlevine
http://blog.news.me/post/16923233570/getting-the-news-patricia-sauthoff

======
webwanderings
Nice to know that RSS is the major factor in finding news.

